# Cory Catfish



## rch727 (Mar 10, 2013)

If there was just cories in my 20 long how many could fit in the tank without over stocking. thanks!


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

That would vary depending on what filter tippy are using, what species of Cory you have, and what how heavily planted it is.

The more efficient the filter, the more you can have.

You can naturally have more pigmy Cory's than bronze Cory's, because pigmys are smaller.

If you have every inch of substrate covered with stem plants (ie. Cabomba), you won't have swimming room for the bottom dwelling Cory's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

I have 3 Emerald Corys in my 36 gallon it's planted and has top swimming fish. Water change once a week is necessary to control the ammonia.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have 12 sterbai in my 37 gallon. It's been a year and I haven't lost any. Again, like previously stated, heavily planted and weekly water changes.


----------



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Fdsh5 said:


> I have 12 sterbai in my 37 gallon. It's been a year and I haven't lost any. Again, like previously stated, heavily planted and weekly water changes.


I've got a 15g experimental permaculture tank operating with 9 C.Sterbai (my stock) and a juvenile Ancistrus.sp.
15% w/c per 48hrs 
100 gph canister
100 gph directed flow
Well planted with Amazon natives but with open substrate areas.
Leaf litter.
Added non native plankton.
Three spawnings so far.
No issues.
_Not recommended for a beginner though._


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Corydoras*



rch727 said:


> If there was just cories in my 20 long how many could fit in the tank without over stocking. thanks!


Hello rch...

The standard stocking number is 1 for every 5 gallons of tank volume, but the minimum is 6. These are very social fish and are most comfortable in higher numbers. If you followed a strict water change routine, by removing and replacing half the tank water weekly, you could have 6 Corys in a 20 G tank. These fish thrive in pure water conditions.

B


----------



## cwilson (Dec 29, 2008)

my $.02 and experience

I have 2 Emerald cories in my 20g tall, rather heavily planted. I have had them about 2 years now, and now that they are full grown, I wouldn't want more than 3 in my tank.

Fluval 205, small fish load (2 cories, 6 tetras, 2 oto cats), water changes are not scheduled... "a few gallons a few times a month"

My two are quite happy, and produced eggs in 2011. No mating since, but Mr. and Mrs. are still healthy and appear to be happy.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

rch727 said:


> If there was just cories in my 20 long how many could fit in the tank without over stocking. thanks!


Hi rch727,

I have a dozen C. aeneus in my 36" long 45 gallon; eight C. sterbai in my 30 gallon (36" long), and I have 25+ one half grown C. sterbai (std and albino) in my 20 gallon high. All have grown and are doing well but I do my weekly water changes and am careful not to overfeed.

20g high


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There is no standard stocking number of one Cory for every five gallons of water you've got. And you could potentially have way more than six Cories in a 20 gallon tank.

I have 15 Corydoras habrosus in a 10gal tank and there's room for more. There are about 20 Corydoras pygmaeus in my 40 breeder and I'm going to add about 15 more - along with some C. habrosus. 

As far as changing half your water? Only do that if it's necessary. You may only need to change 10% per week.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I do a 50% water change every week if I have time. That and a couple days of white worms triggers a spawn every time.


----------



## Sharpchick (Feb 17, 2013)

I have 6 emerald cories in my 20 gallon long, along with 10 neons and 10 harlequin rasboras. Cories are some of the busiest little fish I've ever watched. No matter which ones you get, you will enjoy them.


----------

